# throwing up a couple of engines



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i know some of the pics are crappy but , its raining here & i cant shoot outside 

well i loaded up a couple that i took outside before thank god


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow the 4017 looks huge, pictures not that bad.

Your throwing them up? For sale?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> Wow the 4017 looks huge, pictures not that bad.
> 
> Your throwing them up? For sale?


lol sorry no , right now the 4017 mth big boy is at NIMT getting fixed :thumbsup:


----------

